# bromeliad leaves turning brown



## cpalmerpdx (Dec 3, 2012)

I struggle with keeping bromeliads alive in my tanks. I just set up two new tanks with a lot of bromeliads (placed in the tank one week ago). I have LED lighting. I noticed that most of my new bromeliads have leaves that are turning brown. I'm hoping someone can point out what I'm doing wrong before this problem gets any worse. I mist the plants daily - they all have water in their centers. They are all 6-14" from the top of the tank




























Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is normal for some of the bottom or outer-most leaves to turn brown and die off as the plants become acclimated to the vivariums conditions.


----------



## cpalmerpdx (Dec 3, 2012)

This is a huge relief. Thank you.


----------

